# Felt??



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

I was wondering if there is any reason I can't use felt to make an igloo cover and some stuffed toys for my future hedgie??


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Felt is dangerous around hedgehogs because their nail can get caught in it. You can use fleece which is light felt but tighter woven and not prone to having nails caught in it.


----------



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

